# Corrado Brake pedal position sensor? PLEASE HELP!



## -neil- (Feb 16, 2006)

My VAGcom told me its broken, so went to VW but they dont have a clue what im on about!
I've heard their about £50 and are same as a mk3 golf.
And i've heard that to remove it u need a mirror, 3 hands, a torch coz the pin iis fiddly?
i went to VW today and they couldnt find it on vagcat, but he went in back and some other guy said it can either be one of two things, 
1H0612151C (cant find that # on vagcat) at £77.96 
or 
358614041A at £19.15
Can ANYONE help please!!!
is this it?








Partnumber------ Title --------Price 
357927810 ----SENSOR ----52.5 Euro


----------



## CT87CRV (Jul 19, 2011)

CT87CRV said:


> 1H0612151C-is brake pressure regulator , 357927810-is BRAKE PEDAL DISTANCE SENSOR;number 5 is brake pedal position sensor.


----------



## CT87CRV (Jul 19, 2011)

1H0612151C-is brake pressure regulator , 357927810-is BRAKE PEDAL DISTANCE SENSOR;number 5 is brake pedal position sensor.


----------

